# BRC



## Jackel (Jul 8, 2009)

Quick question, I'm a grunt and I'm headed to BRC in Sep. once my package is finalized. Can anyone tell me If I can go home at night when training's done or do I have to live in the hooch's? I am not sure If I should relocate my family while I am gone at school. Thanks


----------



## mikefivebravo (Jul 9, 2009)

Some nights maybe.  But don't count on having too many nights "off".


----------



## Teufel (Jul 9, 2009)

RIP shoud be up and running by then, so you may check into 1st Recon Bn first.  BRC gets you because the days are long and they want you to be on deck at 0300 or even earlier sometimes which can get ridiculous.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Jul 9, 2009)

Realisticly your not going to really have time to go home during the week even if they give you a green light. Your days in the rear at the school house will start around 0345 give or take and end around 1845 or later. Figure in gear prep and studying for the next day and your lucky to get to bed by 2130. 

Unless you know for a fact that your getting orders to Pendlton I would hold off on moving the family, Its only a few months and you won't have a whole lot of time to spend with them during the week.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 9, 2009)

I can't speak for BRC, but I remember training was always easier without the pressure of going home at night or on the weekends.  I always preferred to attend training somewhere besides my duty station, because then I could focus on training and not the "honey-do" list.


----------



## Jackel (Jul 9, 2009)

good stuff, thanks guys. Im already at pendleton, and I didn't know if I should send the family back home for school. It sounds like there are some weekends you get off when not in the field, true? sounds doable, just leave them here.


----------



## mikefivebravo (Jul 10, 2009)

Jackel said:


> good stuff, thanks guys. Im already at pendleton, and I didn't know if I should send the family back home for school. It sounds like there are some weekends you get off when not in the field, true? sounds doable, just leave them here.



We had an opportunity for libo on about 3 or 4 of the weekends out of the whole (11 week) course...providing you finished your ruck runs withing 10 mins of the instructor.  Keep in mind that homework (SOPs, TEWTs, etc.) took up much of the weekend regardless of libo though.  You're going to really need to focus there man...tell the family you're going on a short deployment and not to count on any contact with you ;)


----------



## Jackel (Jul 10, 2009)

that's the info I was looking for, thanks brotha


----------



## 25&5 (Jul 12, 2009)

More than likely you will be required to stay at the trailers during the weekdays.  Weekends are free if you do not have duty.  People have been dropped because they were late coming in from their parent unit's barracks or from off base.  Minimalize the risk of being dropped by enjoying your stay at the 8-mile Trailer Park.


----------



## John0321 (Jul 21, 2009)

Just in case, check to see if POV's are even allowed. I know they weren't before and man, if you show up late....
Good luck, it's a lot of hard work but you'll have some good times also.


----------



## Jackel (Jul 25, 2009)

I drive by every morning on my way to work and see a shitload of POV's, shouldn't be a problem but I'll check it out.


----------



## 25&5 (Jul 26, 2009)

Some units send their Marines with a rental, other lat-movers have a POV.  Ensure insurance, regisration, decals, license, and vehicle are up-to-date.  And do not park where the instructors park.


----------



## Jackel (Jul 26, 2009)

good enough, thanks guys


----------

